# Go Colin!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://www.nwguardian.com/105/story/6198.html

Good luck fella!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice one Nalu. Good luck.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

:notworthy:

It's not fair that one man can be so cool! He even understands the essence of rugby: "fall down, get up, drink beer".

Good luck :yes:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

My 710 is now looking at me a little strangely - probably because of the wee emoticon paying homage to Colin.

I think she needs to see the picture of him in combat dress to understand fully... but I can't find the 'what you look like' thread. Anyone point me in the right direction?

Ta.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

AbingtonLad said:


> It's not fair that one man can be so cool!


 I was thinking that.

A Rugby playing, beer drinking, watch collecting, military surgeon, army colonel with plans to retire at 47.

When (if) I grow up i'd like to be Colin. :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

All the best Colin, enjoy yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

47 and still playing rugby! I'm very impressed. I was knackered by the time I was 30.

I wish I could be in your shoes, as would a lot of ex players I suspect.

Have fun.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Seems like First is everything,second is nothing in Colin's mind.

With that attitude i'm sure he will do just fine


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Any guesses what watch he is wearing? 

(Colin - you mught want to take it off BEFORE kick-off!  )


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Fascinating article and fingers crossed that you make the team. As a kid I often went to see the Army v the Navy or the Air Force at the Military Stadium in Aldershot, always bruising encounters but great fun.

Colin, if you are reading this, what's the public perception of inter forces rugby in the States? Does it compare with college football which seems to attract a huge following or is it really only a minority sport of interest to ex players and family members?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone, this week has been very hard on the body but I'm keeping up so far. At least the youngsters are all limping about too







I am enjoying myself, it's great to be in a semi-professional rugby environment: coaching, training, watching videos, etc. I have been elected the "Rookie Captain", but have to say the fix was in. I'll point out that one other squad member had his 47th the other day, so I'm in good company.

Of course the pic is a posed photo and as a WIS I had to wear a watch (Corvus Bradley, thought a quasi-American watch would be a good choice). I brought the Bradley and my EZM-1 to camp. This is the least number of watches I've traveled with in years :grin: Wearing a wristwatch is an advantage here as mobiles are prohibited during the 'work' day - all my teammates are lost without their mobiles and they're looking to me for the time of day.

Tournament team selections will be made at the end of next week, I'll keep you boys posted.

Nick, the Armed Forces Tournament is a friends and family event. I'm sure some video will be sent to a national selector and one may even be present, but we're small potatoes in the US Rugby scene and of course US Rugby is small potatoes in the US professional sports scene. I think we're about to see a shift now that Sevens is an O-sport. I already hear talk of gridiron players changing codes.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I honestly didn't realise there was such a thing as US Rugby (just showing my ignorance)

Good luck

Andrew


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Best of luck, Colin! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Colin and I look forward to the update.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mutley said:


> I honestly didn't realise there was such a thing as US Rugby (just showing my ignorance)
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Andrew


2000 clubs, 67K registered players, ranked 18th in the world. We play an international series called the Churchill Cup every summer, which includes Canada, the "Saxons" (England XV) and usually Ireland/Scotland/Maori/Argentina. We have two RWC pool victories in our history, both against Japan. An American (Dan Lyle) captained Bath in the past and an American (Mike McDonald) is captaining Leeds. Our national team captain (Todd Clever) played Super 14 for the Lions in 2009.

But we'd much prefer if you didn't take any notice of us just yet  :assassin:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmm... we ignored you in the football of course, and now you're actually quite good :lol:

Amazing the progression that the US can make when it sets its mind to it... I watched a 'USA 11' get hammered by Epping Town (11-1 or something similar) in about 1976. Thirty years later and you're making a pretty good fist of it at World Cup level.

I'm sure it's not just about having 300m people - its about having 5 times as much enthusiasm.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Nalu said:


> But we'd much prefer if you didn't take any notice of us just yet  :assassin:


I can see why.

Just asked my nuber 2 son if he knew anything about US rugby and he was full of praise - Englands first game in 2007 world cup, was supposed to be a walk over, ended up 28 -10 :shocking:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Some good reading, all the best!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Colin, keep it real as they say in the States. I didn't realise there was such a following for this old and noble sport there. 

I hope Rugby football in the US doesn't attract too much interest from the corporate sector, that would not be a good thing, imho.:wink1:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Day 10 of camp and our hardest yet. Lots of tackling, rucking and mauling drills, 'rugby in a box', 5 on 5, etc. I feel like I played two games today.

We came up 3 points short against the Atlanta Renegades last Saturday, having missed all our conversions and two penalties. Pitch was small and swampy. We are playing our last pre-tournament game this Saturday in Mobile, AL and final selection will be Sun AM. We've lost one to injury and two men sent home already. Nearly everyone is limping at this point









Will be back with good news on Sunday evening!









Stan, I'm afraid that for rugby to be successful in the US, it will have to have corporate sponsorship, TV time and adverts (thus making Sevens the favourite). The Eagles' major sponsor is Bravia (Sony)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

It er, 'sounds'... 'fun'?! 

Enjoy it mate, I know you will


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Good luck Colin,

andy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Stan, I'm afraid that for rugby to be successful in the US, it will have to have corporate sponsorship, TV time and adverts (thus making Sevens the favourite). The Eagles' major sponsor is Bravia (Sony)


We all have to dance with the Devil at some point Colin, just remember to play him at his own game, old mate.:wink1:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Any chance y'all will be in the Tampa Bay area, Colin?

Does MacDill have a team?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

> I honestly didn't realise there was such a thing as US Rugby (just showing my ignorance)
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Andrew


Just like US football, only thier not afraid of getting hurt :black eye:

Good on you Colin, enjoy you time there, and if you decide on the "R" word....all the very best.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry for the delay boys, but before we left for the Mobile tournament we moved barracks again. Unfortunately, the new digs were well out of internet range.

Mobile was a big success for us, winning over High Country 28-0 (a lot of points for a fifteens match with 22' halves) and Nashville 14-5. We did not stay to defend as champs, leaving to return to Ft. Benning on Sunday AM. I did not make the cut as a player, but was asked to stay on to coach the forwards.

Due to Tropical Storm Ida, the Armed Forces Tournament was held Wed-Thur-Fri.

Day #1 (Wed) results:

Team record points scores

Air Force 2-0 [97-3] (52-3 Navy, 43-0 Army)

Marines 1-1 [21-13] (21-10 Coast Guard, 0-3 Army)

Army 1-1 [3-43] (3-0 Marines,0-43 Air Force)

Coast Guard 0-1-1 [27-38] (17-17 Navy,10-21 Marines)

Navy 0-1-1 [20-69] (17-17 Coast Guard, 3-52 Air Force)

Day #2 (Thur) results:

team record points scores

Air Force 4-0 [192-3] (52-3 Navy, 43-0 Army, 52-0 Coast Guard, 45-0 Marines)

Army 3-1 [64-48] (3-0 Marines, 0-43 Air Force, 39-0 Navy, 22-5 Coast Guard)

Navy 1-2-1 [55-123] (17-17 Coast Guard, 3-52 Air Force, 35-15 Marines, 0-39 Army)

Marines 1-3 [36-93] (21-10 Coast Guard, 0-3 Army, 15-35 Navy, 0-45 Air Force)

Coast Guard 0-3-1 [32-112] (17-17 Navy, 10-21 Marines, 0-52 Air Force, 5-22 Army)

This left the Coasties with the wooden spoon, Marines playing Navy in the consolation match on Friday AM and Army seeking revenge against the Air Force in the Friday Championship final.

On Friday, the Marines went 34-10 over the Navy and AF once again took home the gold, 34-nil over Army :sadwalk:

I had a great time in my three weeks with the All Army team, eating, sleeping and playing rugby 24 hours a day. I'm very grateful for the experience and I learned a lot about the game and about myself.

There was an All-Tournament Select Side chosen by the coaches. This side ("Combined Services") may tour NSW and QLD next summer (winter downunder) and I am seeking a coaching position with the team - will let you know if it happens.

I did see some folks who I believe were national side scouts at the tournament. It remains to be seen if they will call anyone up.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Well done Colin and thanks for the follow up. Shame you didn't make the team but I guess the coaching kept you involved and a potential tour 'down under' keeps the interest alive. Any photos?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

A few of the hundreds of photos I took during tournament week:










We had a great center pairing. Our outside was strong and blindingly fast and our inside was quick and shockingly strong.



















Our flyhalf about to step a Coast Guard defender:


----------

